# A History of Everyday Things in England



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 28, 2016)

I have four volumes, 1948 edition/revision 1066 - 1948 (actual real books)
Wonderful resource for Historical Fiction or Mediaeval Fantasy. Great Illustrations.

Despite the apology in Vol II of not being "proper history books", and for school children, ironically they are. Politics, Wars and Leaders in a sense are only "official" history, not giving a good idea of everyday life.

See Bear Alley: C. H. B. & Marjorie Quennell
All four volumes are on the archive.org  (no idea of quality)
Internet Archive Search: creator:"Quennell, Marjorie"

The first 2 volumes originally published 1919


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 28, 2016)

I am immensely jealous!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 28, 2016)

The 1500 -1799 Vol II is very excellent for my background as  my "Otherworld" has pretty much all of that period of Culture & Tech imported over about 50 years (614 years for them is about 550BC to Today!).
Vol1 & Vol2 are one download on www.archive.org

 










A history of everyday things in England Sep 14, 2010
Quennell, Marjorie; Quennell, C. H. B. (Charles Henry Bourne), 1872-1935 (May actually be *Vol1 & 2*, 1872 to 1935 is life of CHB Quenell, not the years of book!)
texts  Imprint varies; pt. 4 has imprint: London, Batsford. Pt. 1-2 in 1 volume
Downloads 287

 Vol 2: A history of everyday things in England, written and illustrated Mar 5, 2013
Quennell, Marjorie (Courtney); Quennell, C. H. B. (Charles Henry Bourne), 1872-1935
texts Includes bibliography
1,978
 
Vol 3: A history of everyday things in England, written and illustrated Dec 12, 2007
Quennell, Marjorie (Courtney); Quennell, C. H. B. (Charles Henry Bourne), 1872-1935
texts  Includes bibliography
Topic: England -- Social life and customs
1,414
 
A history of everyday things in England, 1066-1799 *Vol 1 & 2* May 8, 2007
Quennell, Marjorie, 1884-; Quennell, C. H. B. (Charles Henry Bourne), 1872-1935
texts
1,833
 
Vol 4: A history of everyday things in England, written and illustrated Mar 27, 2008
Quennell, Marjorie (Courtney); Quennell, C. H. B. (Charles Henry Bourne), 1872-1935
texts  Includes bibliography
Topic: England -- Social life and customs 

My 1948 version  (Fourth Edition, revised and enlarged):
1066 - 1499  (Ninth Impression, Summer 1948, 1st was October 1918)
1500 - 1799  (Eighth Impression, Winter 1947-1948, 1st was in October 1919)
1733 - 1851  (First published 1933, fourth Edition Autumn 1947)
1851 - 1948  (First published 1934, fourth Edition 1948)

*Seriously worth downloading. Unlike Gutenberg the archive.org is rarely proof read so DO download PDF (scans) and not just ebook (Kindle/Mobi Kobo/EPUB) as it will be poor OCR and may lack images, based on experience of 100s of other texts downloaded.*

*For USA people*
Marjorie Quennell | The Online Books Page
Has links to scans / images of pages for USA only.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for putting this up. Have you tried looking at _The Time Traveller's Guide to Medieval England _and _The Time Traveller's Guide to Elizabethan England_, both by Ian Mortimer? I'd recommend them.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 29, 2016)

Toby Frost said:


> Have you tried looking at


I've a very long wish list already.
I'll keep an eye out.


----------

